# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Norway [France]

## raflucgr

hi to all of you

The great ss Norway was renamed Blue lady, does that name mean that the former France will be scrapped ?
Who knows

Actually there are four potential buyers
Isaac Dahan who wants to anchor the ships at Honfleur, France
Michel Huard,a canadian officer who want to buy the ship and rename France, repaint her in her original livery.
Joop Poost, a dutsh politic man who want to convert the ship as a casino in Amsterdam.
"*Cercle de rιflexion des nations"* which want to convert her as a ambassador of the peace with and and hospital onboard

----------


## raflucgr

here is the site of a potential buyer of the SS NORWAY, now it's forbbiden to sell the Norway to a scrappyard

www.savessnorway.com

----------


## raflucgr

Mr Huard is searching 60 millons dollars us to complete his project for that he launch the time shares. More infos on his site.

He is looking for shipyards able to do the refit,probably in Japan or south Korea, however China breakers are still interest by the SS Norway.

----------


## raflucgr

Hello 
here are news about the Blue Lady coming from my personal website: http://ferriesandcruiseships.t35.com and I learnt them on www.ssmaritime.com

Now about the Norway, she was owned by a liberian owner since the
winter(according to mer et marine), and now she was sold to an
indian scrappyard, Rajesh Shah of Kumar Steel has confirmed that he
get the Blue lady for 16.5 millons dollars.Mer et Marine told that
the Blue Lady will arrive in Alang in may or june. However in this
story it's difficult to know what is right or wrong, we will see
soon.

According to ss maritime:
__________________________________________________  _____________________
_April 26: Star Cruises have confirmed that SS Blue lady, Norway,_
_France was indeed been sold. However, they were reluctant to provide_
_any further details. I have been told that a Liberian company owns her_
_and will sell between US$20-25 million. Obviously the chance of this_
_is slim. Let's face it, she has been on the market for several years_
_and there has been no takers to date._

_On 25 April I received an email from my Indian contact who owns one of_
_the breakers yards. It reads as follows – "The Blue Lady will arrive_
_abt 25 May to Alang. The date is not official as yet."_
__________________________________________________  _____________________

Anyway Mr Huard annouced few days ago that he didn't have the intention to continue in his project, which I think it's normal since he is 24 years old and still a student, and I think he bloffed to us since he started.

----------


## raflucgr

The Norway left Port Kelang last Saturday for the scrapp yard in Alang.
Rumours suggest that she could have a call in Dubai for an abestos removing. Does that right, I am sceptic, I think that the owner spreads rumours because he would want that nobody knows exaclty where is the ship, to not have problem with Greenpeace and other association.

The shipyards of Alang does't confirm that they will receive the ship, but it's sure I think, she could arrive betwee the 25th and the 1rst June.

----------


## raflucgr

hello

The Norway was finally forbidden to enter in Indian terretorials water, according to various organizations, the ship contained more than 1000 tons of abestos, so indians autorities used that to forbidden the ship in India. Anyway, in India it's strange, scrappyard bought ship and autority refuse it. :Confused:  
Anyway, we have to wait the answer of the Indian supreme court.

----------


## raflucgr

hello

According to the Stephan Giesen woho works onboard the Maersk Durham:

He saw the the SS Blue Lady passing next them, she was towed by two 
ocean going tugs.Both tugs had Alang listed as their destination in 
their AIS signal, they meet them at the southwest of the southern tip 
of India. Tug's name are Seaway 5 and Intersurf, so we can suppose 
that the ship won't go to Dubai, as the rumours said, but he can't 
enter in Indians waters, so it's a bit compromised, the indian supreme 
court will give the final decision in July, or maybe who knows, in 
real she surely in Indian waters and will arrive to Alang around the 
1st June. Anyway Alang shipyards do not confirm that they will receive 
the ship.

----------


## raflucgr

Hello

Alang scrappyard annouced yesterday that they bought the Blue Lady, and they will receive it, in the next week, I remind that the Norway is at the south in India, and unfortuntly, she is living her last days. 
Now we wait the decision of the Indian supreme court to know if she will enter in the indian waters, and sadly be scrapped.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Very bad news...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## raflucgr

:Sad:  yes, what a pitty that she will be scrapped, and we can't do nothing

----------


## raflucgr

__________________________________________________  _______________
*Blue Lady’ gets Supreme Court nod for entering India* 
*New Delhi, June 05: Upsetting environmentalists, the Supreme Court today permitted one of the world`s longest ocean liners, S S Norway, popularly known as `Blue Lady`, to enter India to be dismantled in Gujarat. 

On May 10, a lawyer associated with an NGO, Research Foundation for Science and Technology, had asked Supreme Court appointed high-level committee of technical experts on ship breaking to take urgent action to stop the Norwegian ship, allegedly carrying toxic materials, from entering Indian waters. 

The ship, he said, contained 1,250 tonnes of asbestos, twice the quantity that was in Clemenceau. The ship was earlier on its way to Bangladesh but was refused entry. 

The massive cruise ship is now headed towards Alang ship breaking yard in Bhavnagar district of Gujarat from Malaysia. Environment watchdog Green Peace had earlier raised alarm saying that the ship has three times more toxic material like asbestos than the decommissioned French warship Le Clemenceau.* 
*__________________________________________________  ________*
*source :Bureau Report*

----------


## raflucgr

> June 8, 2006: I am delighted to present several news items, as seen below. These are I relation to three companies/organisations who are currently negotiating to purchase SS Blue Lady, Norway, France.
> 
> Project 1 - SS France in Dubai - U.A.E
> 
> There is a major project under way for SS France (Blue Lady, Norway) to be refitted and relocated to Dubai, U.A.E. This project deserves our support in every possible way!
> 
> The newly formed company has a set of principles which will see the ex SS Norway fully refurbished and renamed SS France once again. All estimates for her conversion have been done by experts and obviously they are significant. Besides the obtaining, refurbishing there is also a major dockside investment involved.
> 
> With the spectacular City of Dubai having become THE place to visit, I know that as the SS France she will be successful as a quality hotel, shopping, dinning, and French Cultural Center and Maritime museum.
> ...


source: SS maritime

----------


## raflucgr

news about France, here:http://www.ssmaritime.com/newsupdates2.htm

----------


## raflucgr

Hello

Here are the last news about the SS blue Lady(ex Norway and France); she was towed until Fujerah  (120km from Dubai), she arrived there on 13th june 2006, at this moment we could think that the idea to see the ship scrapped was war, and the interests coming from Dubai bought it, but finally on 15th june 2006, she left Fujerah under tow, the destination is Alang.

----------


## raflucgr

hi to all of you

I have a sad new



> *Report: Ship-breakers in India disabled by asbestos 6 septembre 2006*
> *   Almost one in every six workers dismantling old boats at India's Alang shipyard suffers from asbestos poisoning, experts said in a report sure to fuel criticism of an industry long dogged by charges of unsafe working conditions.* 
> *   The experts, appointed by India's Supreme Court to look into conditions at Alang, also found a fatal accident rate six times that of the country's notoriously unsafe mining industry.* 
> *   International and local environmental and labor groups have for years urged Indian authorities to sharply curtail — or simply stop — the work being done at the yard, where old ships are run aground in the shallows just offshore and then dismantled largely by hand.* 
> *   The dangers faced by the 5,000 workers at the yard on the shores of the Gulf of Cambay in the western state of Gujarat were spotlighted in February when protests by environmental groups forced the French and Indian governments to call off plans for the decommissioned French aircraft carrier Clemenceau to be broken up at Alang.* 
> *  The environmentalists said the ship was filled with up to 1,000 tons of asbestos, along with other toxic waste.*
> *   The expert committee, appointed by the Supreme Court during the controversy over the Clemenceau, found 16 percent of the workers at Alang suffer from an early stage of asbestosis — an irreversible lung condition that could lead to lung cancer, according to the Indian Express, which obtained a copy of the unpublished report.* 
> *   "In ships brought for breaking, free asbestos is usually present as thermal insulation of boilers and floor tiles. When this asbestos is removed, its particles become airborne and attack the lungs," the report said, according to the paper.* 
> *   It normally took more than 10 years for full-blown asbestosis to develop, but its onset is hastened with higher levels of exposure, the report said.* 
> ...




source: obs.com

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ενα απο τα λιγα πλοια με τετοια Ιστορια και Θαυμαστες,
που οσοι το εχουν κοιταξει εχουν μαγευτει ειναι το περιβοητο-συγχωρεμενο
*M/S NORWAY ex. TSS FRANCE*
NORWAY.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

Κατα την γνώμη μου το καλύτερο liner είναι το norway βοβερό σκαρί με τέλεια κοψίματα και τα πήγενε πολύ καλά όταν συναντούσε καιρό στα τεράστια ταξίδια του.Επίσης να πω ότι η ταχύτητά του έφτανε τους 30 κόμβους εκπληκτική αν σκεφτήτε οτι τα έπιανε πριν 10με15 χρόνια.Να κ μερικές φότο και ως norway k os france.
NORWAY
Norway-01-Klosters-2[1].jpg
FRANCE
france-001[1].jpg 
ΜΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΕΙ
A05-oct[1].jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σε καποια μετασκευη, του αφαιρεσανε τις 2 απο τις 4 τουρμπινες, ετσι το πλοιο δουλευε με τις 2 προπελες. Παρολα αυτα, επιανε 20+ μιλια! Χαμενο πηγε αυτο... Οι Γαλλοι το φτιαξανε σε μια εποχη που το υπερωκεανειο εχανε.... Εδω δεν τα πηγε καλα το United States, που δουλεψε 10 χρονια πιο πολυ.... Το 1969 του κοψανε την κρατικη επιδοτηση. Το France παροπλιστηκε το 1974. Πιο τυχερο απο το US, δουλεψε, εστω και σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο για 30 ακομα χρονια. Το αλλο σαπιζει στο Newport...

----------


## raflucgr

Hello here are some sad pictures of the SS Blue Lady at Alang.


source: maritime matters

norway20080120a.jpg

norway20080120b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυστηχώς η διάλυση προχωράει και ήδη χάθηκε και η γέφυρα του πλοίου, όπως φαίνεται και σε αυτή τη φωτο.

Photo copyright www.midshipcentury.com Peter Knego 2008

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα χρόνο κράτησε η διάλυση του Norway, και πλέων έχουν μείνει τα αλλοτινα ύφαλα. 

*



Alang Update


*


> *December 24: SS BLUE LADY (ex FRANCE, NORWAY) has been cut down to the keel and will likely be finished within weeks.*


Πηγή

Για όποιον θέλει να δει φωτογραφίας από τα στάδια της οδυνηρής διαδικασίας ας ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.midshipcentury.com/

Aλλά να το θυμηθούμε και σε καλύτερες στιγμές, διαφήμιση του 1983 όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες και στα φιόρδ της δεύτερης του πατρίδας. 

norway 1983ad.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Cruise Travel 12-83.

----------


## Naias II

Το έξοχο σκαρί του Γαλλία εισπλέει την αυγή στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης έπειτα από ταξίδι 3.250 μιλίων._Θα ανεφοδιαστεί, θα παραλάβει νέους επιβάτες και ξεκινάει πάλι την επόμενη μέρα_ _το μεγάλο ταξίδι.

_france.jpg

Σε υπηρεσία από το 1962, στην εποχή του το διατηρούσαν με συνεχή φρεσκαρίσματα κάθε 15 μέρες και βάψιμο της γάστρας 2 φορές το χρόνο.
Μέγιστη ταχύτητα: 35,2κόμβοι

img0956.jpg
Κρίμα για το σκίσιμο στη γωνία  :Sad: 

Τα φουγάρα με προεκτάσεις σαν φτερά που φυσάνε το καπνό προς τα πλάγια, έκαναν το ΓΑΛΛΙΑ ένα από τα καθαρότερα πλοία του κόσμου.

Εικόνα 2335.jpg

Πηγή:Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Life _"Πλοία_" 1975     από 2 σελίδες που ανοίγουν έτσι εξηγείται και το χώρισμα στη μέση.

----------


## esperos

Μιας  και  αναφέρεται  εδώ  η  Μεγάλη  Κυρία,  να  πώ  κάτι  σχετικό  που  διάβασα  χθες  στον  Ιταλικό  τύπο  για  την  δημοπρασία  διαφόρων  αντικειμένων  και  έργων  τέχνης  που  αφαιρέθησαν  από  το  πλοίο  πριν  αυτό  πάει  για  διάλυση. Η  δημοπρασία  θα  γίνει  στο  Παρίσι  8  και  9  του  μηνός.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έναν τηλέγραφο θα ήθελα !Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν θέλω και τίποτα απλό .

----------


## esperos

> Έναν τηλέγραφο θα ήθελα !Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν θέλω και τίποτα απλό .


Mastrokostas  νάξερες  τι  δημοπρατείται  που  θα  ήταν  ό,τι  πρέπει  για  τις  επιθυμίες  σου. Λοιπόν  υπάρχει ο  ατσάλινος  πίνακας  ελέγχου  των  ατμοστροβίλων  του,  γι' αυτό  τρέξε  να  τον  κτυπήσεις  πριν  τον  πάρει  κάποιος  άλλος :Smile:

----------


## Naias II

Σκόπευση του Ήλιου με έναν εξάντα για το καθορισμό του στίγματος.

img07.jpg

----------


## Naias II

*Μηχανική πηδαλιουχία:* Στα βάθη της πρύμνης 6 μέτρα πιο κάτω το πηδάλιο του καταπληκτικού υπερωκεάνιου. Δύο ζεύγη από στιλπνά υδραυλικά έμβολα στρέφουν τους 74 τόνους του πηδαλίου σε τόξο 70 μοιρών μέσα σε 30sec, ακόμα και αν το πλοίο κινείται ολοταχώς!

5.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό το βαπόρι μαζί με το QE 2 νομίζω ότι ήταν τα ομορφότερα σκαριά που φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ !Αν και είχε ένα μηχανοστάσιο φονιά ,ήταν ένα βαπόρι που δεν ξεχνιέται με τίποτα ,όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν .Θα έπρεπε και αυτό να είχε την τύχη του QE 2 και να κοσμούσε κάποιον ντόκο σε κάποιο μέρος του κόσμου .Κρίμα !

----------


## Naias II

Έτσι είναι δυστυχώς, όπως έχω αναφέρει και στη περίπτωση του Γεώργιος Εξπρές έτσι και εδώ το θέμα είναι καραβολατρικό.Τους άλλους δεν τους νοιάζει αυτό.Όταν εγώ με πιάνει ο κατήφορος και μιλάω για τα καράβια σε μη ενδιαφέροντες μου λένε: Έλα μωρέ σιδερένια κουτιά είναι κλπ εκνευριστικά:evil:. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι στις μέρες μας όχι μόνο αυτοί που δεν έχουν σχέση με τα καράβια αλλά και οι ίδιοι κάτοχοι πλοίων δεν ενδιαφέρονται πια. :Sad: 
Το χρήμα να ρέει στο χρηματιστήριο και τίποτα άλλο. :Mad:

----------


## Naias II

*Περιποίηση ενός θορυβώδους γίγαντος*

engine1.jpg

Πηγή:Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Life _"Πλοία_" 1975

----------


## Naias II

Ένας θερμαστής ελέγχει τη φλόγα των 1800 βαθμών Κελσίου σε έναν από τους 8 λέβητες του πλοίου. Κάθε λέβητας έχει 6 καυστήρες. Συνολική κατανάλωση: 41 τόνους πετρέλαιο την ώρα.

levitas!.jpg

Ένας από τους δύο ελικοφόρους άξονες του πλοίου. Περιστρέφει μια έλικα 28 τόνων με 166 στροφές/λεπτό σε full speed 35.2 knots. Κατασκευασμένος από 9 κομμάτια χάλυβα πάχους 57cm και ζυγίζει 58 τόνους.

propeller1.jpg

*Λαβύρινθος από σωλήνες:* Από αμίαντο(κακό αυτό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) μεταφέροντας ατμό, καύσιμα και νερό.

pipe1.jpg
*
Πηγή:Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Life "Πλοία" 1975*

Για πάμε και στην κουζίνα που σφύζει.  :Very Happy: 
150 σερβιτόροι. Τα φλιτζάνια που κρέμονται από το ταβάνι είναι τμήμα των σερβίτσιων που περιλαμβάνουν 30.000 πιάτα, 10 τόνους μαχαιροπήρουνα και 275.000 πετσέτες και τραπεζομάντηλα!

kitchen1.jpg

*Πηγή:Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Life "Πλοία" 1975*

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτά πολύ παλιά φυσικά ,διότι σήμερα το sanitationδεν σε αφήνει να έχεις εκτεθειμένο τίποτα .

----------


## Naias II

χαχαχα σοβαρά; Δηλαδή αφασία μεγάλη τότε εεε; Και εγώ σκεφτόμουν σε καμιά φουρτούνα δεν έπεφταν σε κανένα κεφάλι;:mrgreen:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Υπάρχει μία παλιά ταινία με τον Λουί Ντε Φινές " Ο χωροφύλακας στην Ν. Υόρκη" και μεγάλο μέρος της έχει γυριστεί πάνω στο France. Αξίζει να την δει κανείς μόνο για τα πλάνα πάνω στο καράβι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι λυπηρό το γεγονός ότι στην τελευταία "χρυσή εποχή" των μεταναστευτικών υπερωκεανείων την δεκαετία του 60, πολλές κρατικές ή με κρατική επιδότηση εταιρίες μόνο και μόνο για λόγους "εθνικού γοήτρου" έκτιζαν μεγάλα καράβια χωρίς να βλεπουν μπροστά τον επερχόμενο ανταγωνισμό του αεροπλάνου στις υπερπόντιες γραμμές. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα το France, όπως και τα Michelangelo και Raffaelo που δεν κράτησαν για πολύ στην γραμμή. Εάν είχαν ναυπηγηθεί με την φιλοσοφία του μεταναστευτικού αλλά και κρουαζιερόπλοιου που από τρεις θέσεις μεταμορφώνεται σε μίας θέσης κρουαζιερόπλοιο που πλέει με οικονομική ταχύτητα, όπως έκανε η Home Lines με το OCEANIC ή αργότερα η Cunard με το QE2 που είναι ακόμα κοντά μας, πιθανόν να είχαν παραμείνει σε γαλλικά ή ιταλικά χέρια και να τα καμαρώναμε από κοντά και σήμερα.

----------


## britanis

from the time in bremerhaven
i have safe many thinks
she was the first liner 1980 that i see and i think the lastmany memorys at this time :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> from the time in bremerhaven
> i have safe many thinks
> she was the first liner 1980 that i see and i think the lastmany memorys at this time


A question: Do I see a Greek Line model ship in the first photo?? Is it the Lakonia, and next to it a Johan Van Oldenbarnevelt???

Fotis

----------


## britanis

what do you all see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!;-))
yes 100 points
look by lakonia , i have more pictures upload today there

----------


## Naias II

Norway και η φωτογραφία ξέρετε από που; Τα Υπερ Ατου τα θυμάστε;;;  :Very Happy: 

img203.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αν τα θυμόμαστε λέει... είχαν λιώσει στα χέρια μας!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Norway και η φωτογραφία ξέρετε από που; Τα Υπερ Ατου τα θυμάστε;;; 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41614


Tι ρωτας τωρα... Μονο μια τραπουλα?? Και οχι μονο με πλοια!! Νομιζω τη συγκεκριμενη, την ειχα κι εγω.

----------


## Naias II

Αφού μας έφερε ωραίες αναμνήσεις ας δούμε την κάρτα  :Razz: 

yperatou.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θεωρώ ότι οι 31 κόμβοι του Norway αναφέρονται στις ατμομηχανές του France, γιατί από ότι γνωρίζω οι 2 μηχανές αφαιρέθηκαν και το Norway είχε μέγιστη περί τα 25 μίλια.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Θεωρώ ότι οι 31 κόμβοι του Norway αναφέρονται στις ατμομηχανές του France, γιατί από ότι γνωρίζω οι 2 μηχανές αφαιρέθηκαν και το Norway είχε μέγιστη περί τα 25 μίλια.


Aυτο που δεν θυμαμαι, ειναι ποτε αφαιρεθηκαν οι τουρμπινες. Νομιζω, δεν αφαιρεθηκαν αμεσως, αλλα καποια χρονια αργοτερα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Finnpartner, η μετασκευή και αντικατάσταση των μηχανών έγινε εξ αρχής το 1979.
http://www.maritimematters.com/norway.html

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φίλε Finnpartner, η μετασκευή και αντικατάσταση των μηχανών έγινε εξ αρχής το 1979.
> http://www.maritimematters.com/norway.html


Nαι εχεις δικιο. Κι εδω το ιδιο λεει.

Geared CEM-Parsons turbines
 quadruple screw (1961-1979)
 / twin screw (1979-pres)

----------


## Melis7

> Norway και η φωτογραφία ξέρετε από που; Τα Υπερ Ατου τα θυμάστε;;; 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41614


Όντως Naias II. Την έχω κι εγώ αυτή τη φώτο..... Από τα ωραιότερα liners πιστεύω....... Μακάρι να είχαμε μεγαλύτερο αρχείο

----------


## stratoscy

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο σκαρί.Τυχεροί όσοι το έζησαν

----------


## Naias II

430 ευαίσθητα στη θερμότητα όργανα συλλαμβάνουν οποιαδήποτε άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας και αναφέρουν στο κέντρο ασφάλειας του πλοίου.

fire safety.jpg
Ένας αξιωματικός στο κέντρο ασφάλειας του πλοίου έχει συνεχώς τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τους πυροσβετικούς σταθμούς του πλοίου.
Ο πίνακας καταγράφει τα σημεία όπου βρίσκονται οι περιπολούντες φρουροί ασφαλείας και στα 12 καταστρώματα(δεξιός πίνακας). δείχνει τη θέση των θυρών πυρασφάλειας,ελέγχει τον πυροσβεστικό εξοπλισμό του πλοίου και αναφέρει κάθε εστία πυρκαγιάς(αριστερός πίνακας)

Στο πλοίο δεν υπήρχε καθόλου ξύλο:ακόμα και τα έργα τέχνης είχαν πυριμαχοποιηθεί

Πηγή:Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Life 1975

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να θαυμάσουμε και πάλι ένα από τα πιο όμορφα καράβια που φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ:


Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατάπλους του υπερωκεανίου *France* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  *20/3/1965*




Το γαλλικό υπερωκεάνιο *France* καταπλέει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ο κατάπλους του υπερωκεανίου *France* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πραγματοποιείται στο πλαίσιο της πρώτης μεσογειακής του κρουαζιέρας.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...244&thid=16791

F0.jpgF1.jpgF4.jpgF3.jpgF6.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα μου αρέσει η παρακάτω σκηνή με τα χταπόδια και το πλοίο σε δεύτερο πλάνο.

france.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Από τη γέφυρα του Γαλλία, ο πλοίαρχος Ζοζέφ Ροπάρ

img281.jpg
Πηγή: Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Life

----------


## Fanouris

Σαν το Βασιλη Δανιηλ δεν ειναι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ιδιος μιλαμε

Κριμα το βαπορι. Υπηρχαν χιλιαδες τροποι να αξιοποιηθει αλλιως :cry:

----------


## Naias II

Σύμφωνα με το *περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής* στο στάδιο του σχεδιασμού βρίσκεται η δημιουργία ενός υπερσύγχρονου κρουαζιερόπλοιου που θα φέρει το όνομα του θρύλου!!!

----------


## Melis7

Ωραία τα ντοκουμέντα παραπάνω... Δεν τα είχα δει... Όσο για το νέο France, δεν μου πολυαρέσει.... Δεν έχει αυτές τις γραμμές που είχε το παλιό... Πραγματικό υπερωκεάνειο!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για το *France* απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 12ης Δεκεμβριου 1961

19611212 France1.jpg

19611212 France2.jpg

Και μια ειδηση πεντε χρονια πιο πριν, στις 24 Ιουνιου 1956!

19560624 France.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σαν το Βασιλη Δανιηλ δεν ειναι  Ιδιος μιλαμε
> 
> Κριμα το βαπορι. Υπηρχαν χιλιαδες τροποι να αξιοποιηθει αλλιως :cry:


 
Ο <ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ> ένας ήταν.
Λέγετε ότι μετά την γέννησή του ο Δημιουργός έσπασε το καλούπι.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μια ανακατοσούρα στο στομάχι και μια τάση για εμετό με κυρίευσαν όταν αντίκρισα αυτό το απαίσιο θέαμα...

http://www.efoplistis.gr/pdf/EF_0210_026.pdf

Εγώ αυτό δεν το αποκαλώ αναβίωση ενός θρύλου αλλά διασυρμό και απαξίωση του ονόματος ενός από τα ομορφότερα σκαριά που ταξίδεψαν ποτέ στη θάλασσα...

 :Mad:  Νομίζω κάποιοι πρέπει να σκέφτονται διπλά όταν αποφασίζουν να δώσουν το όνομα ενός αξιόλογου υπερωκεάνιου σε ένα τέτοιο τερατούργημα...

----------


## τοξοτης

Σαν υπερσύγχρονο υποβρύχιο μοιάζει
Σαν πλοίο και μάλιστα με αυτό το ιστορικό όνομα Ε! του π......... ΔΕ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## Naias II

Το άρθρο γράφει: _"Στο στάδιο του σχεδιασμού βρίσκεται η δημιουργία ενός υπερσύγχρονου κρουαζιερόπλοιου_"
Εγώ τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μας παρουσιάζεται η τελική του μορφή.

Υ.Γ: Ας μην συνεχίσουμε διάλογο στο παρόν θέμα, γιατί είμαστε εκτός.

----------


## Naias II

Ένα *καταπληκτικό βίντεο* από το παρθενικό του ταξίδι, με εικόνες από το εσωτερικό-εξωτερικό χώρο, μηχανές και γέφυρα.

----------


## britanis

in the new SHIPS MONTHLY is a report over the norway at alang and many good pictures

----------


## Maiandros

Το FRANCE, ένα από τα κομψότερα πλοία παγκοσμίως, σε μία απεικόνισή του στο βιβλίο "The New Book of Knowledge"

DSCF0226.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To περίφημο FRANCE σε επίσκεψη του το 1971, αρόδο στο Φάληρο.

France Faliro 1971 WS.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το υπεροχο σκαρι πριν τον βιασμο της μετασκευης στα νερα του Σαρωνικου...

Σπανια και εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το υπεροχο σκαρι πριν τον βιασμο της μετασκευης στα νερα του Σαρωνικου...
> 
> Σπανια και εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.


Όντως σπάνια και εξαιρετική φωτογραφία από μία νοσταλγική εποχή και πιθανά η μόνη σε ελληνικά νερά. Στο λιμάνι της Ζέας (τότε Πασαλιμάνι) διακρίνονται από αριστερά και το Ι/Φ Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης, και οι θαλαμηγοί Mascot της οικογένειας Λιβανού και Paloma της οικογένειας Γουλανδρή.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αεροφωτογραφία του France από την εποχή της δόξας του με τα ατελείωτα ανοικτά καταστρώματα που δεν βλέπει κανείς πλέον στα μοντέρνα μεγαθήρια.

The_France_seen_from_the_air_.jpg



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Maiandros

> Αεροφωτογραφία του France από την εποχή της δόξας του με τα ατελείωτα ανοικτά καταστρώματα που δεν βλέπει κανείς πλέον στα μοντέρνα μεγαθήρια.
> 
> The_France_seen_from_the_air_.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> πηγή shipsnostalgia



Κομψότατο πλοίο και πόσο ευρηματικό σχεδιασμό είχαν φουγάρα του για πρακτικούς λόγους....

----------


## mastrokostas

Ενα ενδιαφερον βιντεο για το πλοιο !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ενα ενδιαφερον βιντεο για το πλοιο !


_John Maxtone-Graham_'s book *The Only Way to Cross* is a marvelous book that I have enjoyed reading numerous times

MAxtone.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην ταινια του LOUIS DE FUNES <LE GENDARME A NEW YORK> του 1965 υπαρχουν πολλες σκηνες γυρισμενες εντος και εκτος του ξακουστου υπερωκεανιου

----------

